# New to the site. Looking for new state land to hunt.



## laidout20 (Oct 11, 2009)

i was just wondering where i can find a county plat map that shows where state land is?


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

You can usually buy them at the chamber of commerce.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

on dnr's website free


----------



## laidout20 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. Looking for places to grouse and woodcock hunt around baldwin


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Check out this site, punch in MI and select the deer.


----------



## hihosilverthorn (Sep 28, 2009)

Get Google Earth, it's a free download. There is an application that will draw a green border line around every state owned piece of land. Google earth shows everything in satelite view, so you can see where every field, stream, ditch, pond, ect. is.


----------



## ManillaKilla (Sep 26, 2002)

DeLorme makes a nice state atlas that shows all the public hunting land in the state as well as lots of other features.

http://www.digital-topo-maps.com/topographical-map/michigan.shtml


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

The DNR website has some really good maps county by county. They do have a disclaimer saying it might not always be state land so I would just use it as a reference and get at least one other source. If you are looking for some areas around Midland, PM me and I can give you a few locations.


----------

